
Ready for use: CSS3 Template Layout (jquery plugin that enables css3 layout) - _pius
http://a.deveria.com/?p=236
======
drcode
this is awesome- will use it immediately.

~~~
9oliYQjP
If you end up using it in a production system, please follow-up with your
experiences. I've adopted a skeptical approach to these sort of javascript-
based CSS-layout implementations, as some unforeseen problem usually gets
caught during QA.

